# Asian herbs & veggies



## Angelika-Barbados (Oct 8, 2021)

Hi there,

We moved to Bayreuth 4 weeks ago and beside 2 Asian Shops which sell practically basics and only few perishables, I was unable to find some sort of Asian herbs (eg Thai Basil, Kailan, frozen Lemongrass or Laksa Leaves for example) here.

Still thinking of going for a trip to Munich hoping I can buy those there.

Is there an easier way to buy them closer to home, help is very much appreciated.

Angelika


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

What normally do when there is a spice I can't find locally is to do a google search for the name of the spice and then check the Shopping tab. There are normally a few listings for local (i.e. in your case, German) vendors. Mostly Internet vendors, but sometimes you can find a few shops that have local sites and may have what you're looking for in stock in person.


----------



## Angelika-Barbados (Oct 8, 2021)

Thank you so much I will try that, have a nice weekend!


----------

